

Will OpenCL help displace GPGPU? - _delirium
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/will-opencl-help-displace-gpgpu-parallella-p2012.html

======
adapteva
Very eloquent and insightful post by yosefk. Maybe I shouldn't admit this(as a
founder of Adapteva) but I actually learned something very important from his
post.:-)

Here's another sharp post by Greg Pfister that also talks about the importance
of timing of accelerators.

[http://perilsofparallel.blogspot.com/2009/07/why-
accelerator...](http://perilsofparallel.blogspot.com/2009/07/why-accelerators-
now.html)

Here are my BIG unknowns for the next 5 years: -What road-bumps will there be
down to 10nm? -Will the industry rally around OpenCL or will there be 10
different frameworks? -How successful will Intel/ARM be in building up fences
to keep accelerator companies out of their back yards.

